# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  Samsung - SHV-E160L Galaxy Note LTE [ Korean ] Repair Dead Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [9 APR 2012]  Description :   *Samsung SHV-E160L 16GB / 32GB Repair Dead Boot*   Release Notes:   Samsung SHV-E160L 16G Repair File Samsung SHV-E160L 32G Repair File Samsung SHV-E160L JTAG Pinouts16GB and 32GB Repair Files are different please check your phone before repair it .SHV-E160L Model is not same as E160S nor E160K so do not try to repair those models with this E160L Files   *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] [ *Not a Fake list* ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

